# Sacramento Kings trade rumor thread



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Marty Mac's World: It's only a matter of time till Bibby, Artest are dealt



> If you are Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie, what the heck do you do between now and the NBA trading deadline Feb. 21?
> 
> Think, buddy boy, think. If timing, indeed, is everything, figure out when you're going to trade Mike Bibby and Ron Artest, because whether it's now or this summer or whenever, that's what you're going to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *Question:* Do you think that there is a good chance that (Mike) Bibby will be traded due to the strong performance of Beno Udrih? If so, what teams have shown interest in Bibby or is his salary a problem? - Bob
> 
> *Answer:* Bibby's been on the block for some time, but only as the means to an end in Geoff Petrie's mind. It appears the Kings GM wants Bibby and/or Ron Artest to provide the building blocks for rebuilding by trading them - i.e. draft picks, expiring contracts and young talent. Udrih's play, in my estimation, only strengthens the possibility that Bibby will be gone by the February trade deadline since his continued presence would be an obstacle to resigning Beno (who is a free agent this summer).





> *Question:* I am not a Kenny Thomas fan per se, but I have noticed that he is now somewhat of a third option after starting early this season and last. What is going on there and are there any talks of trading he and, if possible, Shareef Abdur-Rahim? - Kevin Hoffarth, South Lake Tahoe, Calif.
> 
> *Answer:* Kenny hasn't been able to win Petrie over since he arrived here via the Chris Webber trade, as the organization has tried to trade him away numerous times since. That being said, Mikki Moore wasn't brought here to sit and so it should shock no one that he's starting.
> As Kenny himself likes to say, it is what it is. Now that setup isn't favorable by any means for a veteran player who has had some quality years, so you can bet your Kings season tickets that Kenny and his agent have tried to find a way into greener pastures. The same goes for Shareef, who wasn't playing any more healthy than he is now that he's hurt. Obviously, nothing has come to fruition yet, but it doesn't mean all involved aren't trying. In truth, I've been hearing about almost-deals for both those guys for quite some time but have yet to get a press release saying they were traded.





> *Question: *Am I the only one convinced that Mike Bibby's return won't help the Kings much in the win column and in fact it will actually curtail Beno's production?
> Let me just cut to the chase: Just trade Mike Bibby along with Quincy Douby for Drew Gooden, Eric Snow and a #1 pick. - Ed, Washington D.C.
> 
> *Answer:* Who's to say the Cavs don't finish strong this season, meaning the pick is a late first-rounder? At this point, I'd be more inclined go after Miami's picks, as they'll probably be higher (although the question there is whether Miami has given up on this season and entered its own rebuilding mode, thereby guarding those very picks they may have been willing to give up before).
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/009813.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby faces more questions about trade possibilities



> The speculation season officially began Friday night for Mike Bibby. He entered the Kings' locker room before the game against the Cavaliers to face a semicircle of local reporters and another round of questions about Cleveland as a possible trade destination – even if it took everyone conveniently forgetting that the Cavaliers would have trouble putting together an attractive offer.
> 
> "I don't have to worry about it until something happens," he said when asked if he had given any thought to playing here. "I'm with the Kings now. Until something happens, if it does, I'll worry about it then. I'll answer that question for you later."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings' Bibby still possibility for Cavaliers



> Friday night was the only scheduled appearance for Mike Bibby at Quicken Loans Arena this season. He spent it wearing a suit at the end of the Sacramento Kings' bench and being noncommittal in talking with the media about his future.
> 
> At this moment, there is nothing serious going on between the Cavaliers and Kings, but make no mistake, there probably will be. Cavs General Manager Danny Ferry has made at least three serious attempts within the last year to acquire Bibby. And the signs are there that he soon might be trying again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby would elevate Cavs with Pistons, Celtics



> Keep an eye on Cleveland in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> If general manager Danny Ferry can figure out a way to acquire point guard Mike Bibby from the Sacramento Kings before the Feb. 21 trade deadline, the Eastern Conference becomes a legitimate three-horse race (Boston, Detroit and Cleveland).
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

As for Bibby trade talk, I can absolutely see him still winding up in Cleveland.



> The need remains for the Cavs and the decision-maker (Cleveland GM Danny Ferry) clearly wants Bibby badly. What's more, Drew Gooden makes sense again as a piece back after that notion seemed unlikely with the Kings' offseason signing of Mikki Moore.
> 
> Back then, the Kings had too many bigs who took up too much playing time in Moore, Kenny Thomas and Shareef Abdur-Rahim (not to mention Justin Williams and Spencer Hawes) to even think about Gooden. Now, obviously, only one of the bunch is playing a substantial role and the other two could very likely wind up leaving town in a deal of their own (if not as part of a Bibby deal).
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> If the Knicks are looking for point guard help, the market is starting to fill with names such as Luke Ridnour (Seattle), *Mike Bibby (Sacramento)*, Jason Williams (Miami) and Damon Stoudamire (Memphis).


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spknix085530000jan08,0,6633051.story


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> • One NBA official in contact with the Kings said they have indicated privately they would like to move Mike Bibby, and that Miami and Cleveland have shown an interest. But another executive believes Cleveland could offer a better package, especially with the Heat reluctant to include Udonis Haslem. Bibby, planning to return Wednesday from a thumb injury, will earn $13.5 million this season and $14.5 million next.


http://www.miamiherald.com/616/story/377314.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Even though the Cavaliers seem enamored at the thoughts of pairing Mike Bibby with LeBron James, many around the league don't think it will happen. 



> If the Sacramento Kings insist on the Cavs taking back Kenny Thomas' contract, that could be a deal-breaker, several league sources indicate.
> 
> The 6-foot-7, 245-pound Thomas has two years worth $17.3 million remaining on his contract after this season. Let's face it, the Cavs' salary cap is already screwed up. Taking on Thomas' contract -- in addition to Bibby's $14.5 million next year -- would send it into oblivion.
> 
> The Kings would also probably like a first-round pick, too, which the Cavs should keep. They need to add a legitimate talent to this roster, even if it is a rookie.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Trade Talk: Ten Teams to Watch



> *Sacramento Kings*
> Nobody I have talked to, anywhere in the NBA, thinks Sacramento plans to keep both Mike Bibby and Ron Artest for the long haul. The word is that they'd rather build around Kevin Martin, with players like John Salmons, Francisco Garcia, and Spencer Hawes in support. Both Bibby and Artest are free agents in the summer of 2010, so if you don't want them to walk for free, they should be traded now or next summer -- or else you risk selling at fire sale prices. Plenty of teams need point guards at the moment, so Bibby might be the first to go.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

One mainstay might not fit in the Kings puzzle anymore



> Yet Bibby's comeback is fraught with uncertainty, for a variety of reasons. Circumstances have changed. His backup has emerged as a viable threat for a starting job. His general manager is restless. His strong-willed coach continues shuffling the locker room hierarchy, and in contrast to the recent past, isn't afraid of tweaking egos.
> 
> In the strange meanderings of the NBA, Bibby, who is coming off his least productive season with the Kings, could be auditioning for his own trade. The New York Knicks, Miami Heat and Cleveland Cavaliers are thought to have interest, with the Feb. 21 trade deadline approaching.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings are at full strength as Bibby, Artest return



> The larger question that will receive increased attention as the Feb. 21 trade deadline approaches, though, is whether Artest and Bibby will be back for long. Both players have options in their contracts that would allow them to become free agents this summer, but Bibby is expected to play his final year while earning $14.5 million while Artest's salary due of $7.4 million makes it likely he will exercise his early termination option.
> 
> They remain the most talked about trade bait in the league, with Cleveland the most known interested party for the point guard and the Knicks long intrigued with the prospect of adding the small forward. Miami has shown an interest in both players in the past but is believed to be more focused on Artest at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Another plausible scenario is trading Marbury for a player whose contract also expires next summer, such as Sacramento's Mike Bibby. Assuming that Thomas is not running the Knicks next season, it is unlikely that Marbury will remain with the organization, especially when it was Garden chairman James Dolan who insisted that Thomas bench Marbury against Phoenix two months ago.
> 
> Bibby and Cleveland's Larry Hughes are two players who have been linked to the Knicks, but Thomas ruled out adding big contracts. Of course, Thomas has a history of changing his mind on the fly. When asked if he had a conversation with Dolan about the payroll, Thomas replied: "It's not that I've had a discussion with Dolan, but we're not looking to take on a lot of salary."


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...1-17_stephon_marbury_keep_me_under_cap-2.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

High-priced superstars could be on the move



> *Mike Bibby, Kings*
> If the Cavs want him, they're going to have to take back Kenny Thomas' contract as well -- something Cleveland insiders have said is a deal-breaker. But the Cavs and Kings have had at least three sets of trade discussions centered around Bibby in the past year, including three days of intense discussions immediately prior to last season's deadline.
> 
> Sacramento is in no hurry; the franchise's decision-makers want to see how the team performs over the next month now that everyone except Shareef Abdur-Rahim is finally healthy. As of now, odds are the Cavs end up with a different point guard by the time the deadline passes, anyone from Tyronn Lue to Marcus Banks to Earl Watson.





> *Ron Artest, Kings*
> He'd be wearing a Knicks uniform by now if Isiah Thomas had been willing to trade Nate Robinson and Renaldo Balkman (though you should not believe for a second Thomas' statement from last week that everyone on his team is untouchable).
> 
> Artest can opt out of his contract at the end of this season, and he has said he would sign with New York for the midlevel exception. But Artest will say anything, and he's also said he wants to stay in Sacto for the rest of his career.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Thomas denied he's looking for a point guard, but he likes Sacramento's Mike Bibby, and Thomas' name has come up during discussions with the Kings regarding Ron Artest.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/0119200...thomas_throws_stephon_marbury_unde_656468.htm


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Ron Artest, with the Kings last week beating the Pistons and Pacers back to back, amazingly listed Indiana and Detroit—where his fight helped ruin the Pacers' franchise—as two of his preferred destinations when he opts out after this season. He also said he could stay in Sacramento. Or go to New York or Miami. Teams looking at the Kings expect Sacramento to deal both Artest and Mike Bibby, the latter now playing more off the ball with Beno Udrih effective while Bibby was injured.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...,1,7040229.column?page=2&coll=cs_tab01_layout


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Market is stocked as NBA trade deadline approaches



> Sacramento point guard Mike Bibby: His stock is rising now that he's back from a thumb surgery and showing signs of his old self. In his first six games, Bibby averaged 14.7 points, knocking down 48 percent of his 3-pointers, and 4.0 assists per contest. Teams desperate for a scoring guard, especially at the point, such as Cleveland and Charlotte, might want to sweeten their offer to Sacramento.
> 
> Because Beno Udrih was more-than-solid during Bibby's absence, the Kings can afford to use Bibby to finish re-stocking around guard Kevin Martin, small forwards Ron Artest and John Salmons and rookie center Spencer Hawes. They may also need to clear salary cap space if they want to re-sign Artest, who can opt out of his contract and become a free agent after this season.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Isiah Thomas stands by claim that all is quiet on Knicks' trade front



> There is a belief that Thomas remains interested in Sacramento's Ron Artest, although any deal for Artest would likely have to include David Lee. Thomas could also be in the market for a starting point guard with Stephon Marbury likely out for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *Mike Bibby, PG, Sacramento* - Since Beno Udrih proved to be a capable replacment while Bibby was out at the start of the season, the Kings would likely prefer to move ahead with that cheaper option at the point. Bibby is due 14.5-million next season, the final year on his current deal.
> 
> Bibby will be easier to acquire than Kidd, so he makes sense for the teams that don't quite have the assets to make a deal work with New Jersey.


http://www.tsn.ca/blogs/cullen/?id=228540


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Q & A time! (Trades, giving Mikki a hand and finding a four)



> *Question:* When are we going to get a power foward that can clog up the hole, block shots and rebound? It seems like that is the most obvious thing in the past three seasons that we need but instead we keep getting guys that don't fit the build!! - DJ G, Atlanta, Ga.
> 
> *Answer:* They're looking, and have been for quite a while. The list of power forwards I've heard rumors about the Kings wondering how to get is long, from names like Memphis' Pau Gasol to Portland's LaMarcus Aldridge to Cleveland's Drew Gooden. Actually making that happen, obviously, is another thing entirely.
> 
> And while the latest trade talks are with Denver regarding Ron Artest, I'm starting to hear that Nene is unlikely to be part of any deal with the Nuggets. In general, though, the Kings have the same complaint of their four spot as the fans do.





> *Question:* If you had to make a prediction on what (Kings basketball president) Geoff Petrie is doing, would you think he'd prefer to deal Artest or Bibby?
> - Ed, Rocklin, Maryland
> 
> *Answer: *It may be less about what Petrie wants than it is about what is more realistic. Artest is attractive to some teams because you can use him as a hired gun for a few months. He's already made it clear that he'll opt out of his contract this summer, meaning you can bring him in for the remainder of his $7.4 million salary and decide later if you want him around long-term. Bibby, though, comes with that bigger contract ($13.5 this season, $14.5 next) that is harder to move.
> ...





> *Question: *Would a trade involving Mike Bibby and Kenny Thomas for Cleveland's Drew Gooden and Larry Hughes be possible since both teams are looking to move both players? - Ken McCormick, Albuquerque, New Mexico
> 
> *Answer:* Yeah, you could make that work financially and you're right that both teams want to move both players. The thing now is that Cleveland's Anderson Varejao is out until after the All-Star break with an ankle sprain, so Gooden may be off-limits for now. The Kings certainly would love to get Varejao - who was considered off-limits when the Bibby talks came so close last February - and I wonder if maybe Cavs GM Danny Ferry would reconsider that notion now if it meant he could add some firepower with a player like Bibby.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Thomas' remarks indicate the Knicks will seek a point guard at the Feb. 21 trading deadline as their No. 1 priority. *Mike Bibby*, Jason Williams and Seattle's Luke Ridnour reportedly are available. The Knicks have inquired about Bibby.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/02032008/sports/knicks/zeke_points_to_problem_257410.htm


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kidd is off the market, maybe the Bibby market will heat up.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

These are rumors I have seen in more than one place on the net:

Brad Miller & Francisco Garcia for Garrity, Arroyo, & Bogans.
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...5~264~2755~556&teams=23~23~23~19~19&te=&cash=

Kenny Thomas & Francisco Garcia for Garrity, Arroyo, & Bogans.
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...5~264~2755~849&teams=23~23~23~19~19&te=&cash=


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd like to get Francisco Garcia in Denver.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Concerning Jermaine O'Neal:



> The Pacers are making and listening to calls about him -- again -- but they have yet to find a deal they like. They've recently spoken with Golden State, New Jersey and Sacramento.


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080220/SPORTS04/802200479/1088/SPORTS04

Why the hell would the Kings be interested in JO????


----------

